# What are the very first signs of pregnancy?



## Raoulreman (Jan 31, 2011)

i have been trying for a baby for 6 months without luck. This month my period is due in one week and my breasts are so sore that I can't sleep on my front. Could this be the first signs that I am pregnant this time? Its a bit early to waste a pregnancy test. What other signs might appear? I will get a pregnancy test if my pass my period date but that is not for another week.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 31, 2011)

It varies from person to person unfortunately.

I know someone who had morning sickness within 24 hours of conception for all of her 3, and I know people who had nothing at all.  So yes it could be, but you won't know for sure till you go for the first scan (even the test strips are not 100% accurate).

Good luck anyway (it took us a lot longer then 6, so I know how that feels).


----------



## alisonz (Jan 31, 2011)

This probably won't be much use to you but here goes, with my first it was the sore boobs like you and also which means nothing at all on here but peeing a lot too. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hunny  xxx


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 31, 2011)

Sore boobs was definitely an early sign for me. I'm a runner and I couldn't run at all, even in a sports bra, because it hurt my boobs so much! I sometimes get sore boobs before my period but it that was nothing compared to this! I'm managing now with 2 sports bras on!

Good luck hun, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2011)

Raoulreman said:


> i have been trying for a baby for 6 months without luck. This month my period is due in one week and my breasts are so sore that I can't sleep on my front. Could this be the first signs that I am pregnant this time? Its a bit early to waste a pregnancy test. What other signs might appear? I will get a pregnancy test if my pass my period date but that is not for another week.



I had really sore boobs, And silly blood sugars. Plus i just felt different, my whole body just felt odd.
I just knew it. We got a test that said negative but that was because it was so early, i still knew i was.

xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 31, 2011)

I felt very tired and was having such a frustrating time controlling my blood sugars, that the rest of work / my life was really suffering for a week or two before I realised.....


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

Unfortunetly i think this person is not quite as they seem... they came on 2 days ago and have now added some cleansing  link thing... grr how annoying you good people gave genuine advice


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Unfortunetly i think this person is not quite as they seem... they came on 2 days ago and have now added some cleansing  link thing... grr how annoying you good people gave genuine advice



Thanks Steffie! A bogus poster I'm afraid. Now going to be dealt with!!

Closing thread.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats a cleansing link? What does it do?


----------

